
Security incident disclosure - OberstKrueger
https://brew.sh/2018/08/05/security-incident-disclosure/
======
ejholmes
I wrote more about this in
[https://twitter.com/vesirin/status/1026807849970614273?s=21](https://twitter.com/vesirin/status/1026807849970614273?s=21).
Vulnerabilities in package managers is a scary thing.

